# Ground zero plutoniun gzpw12



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone done a low tuned box with these fellas?

http://www.gz-usa.com/subwoofers/31/plutonium-gzpw-12spl/1256021130.pdf

I've 4.635cf gross space to play with, but am having a devil of a time getting an enclosure to play low and not have port noise/have a port that fits in the box. At present the customer has one sub and a 4000wrms amp, though he wants to add another sub and amp-so up to 8000wrms on tap.

With an 8x8" "slot port" I'm ending up with a port length of 40" and still getting port noise with 4000w, up it to 8000w and it will be whistling like Fred Astaire.

The guy wants this for street bass and I've recommended he goes for different subs, but having invested £600+ in this one he doesn't want to shift product

The "recommended" enclosure for these is 1.75cf gross volume with two 4" ID ports 9.84" long-but that will chuff off just under 300wrms according to BBpro-which to me says the box/vents are massively too small or GZ presume you'd only use this for SPL and not care about the extra noise from the port?

Am I wasting my time with attempts at a low tune?

Does anyone have any more TS spec for these? I have WT3, but the guy is a 4hr drive away and I don't paid enough for that drive!

Any info/help much appreciated


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Bump!

Common guys, 40+ views and no nibbles?

Customer has relented a little-realises 2 subs is going to be near impossible, and have now got it modeled for the one sub-200mm x 200mm x 1m long port, gives 37Hz tuning.

Anyone beat that?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just build it and see what it does!!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

lol, I'm actually thinking a tapped horn would be better, though my skills with hornresp need some working on


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Order some passive radiators from TC Sounds and call it done  
Tuning as low as you'd like and still use a small enough enclosure... 

Kelvin


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Good idea, though in the UK so cost will be pretty high, getting a bit of help with a TH


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

The Baron Groog said:


> Good idea, though in the UK so cost will be pretty high, getting a bit of help with a TH


Looks like you have access to passive radiators with GZ too: 
Plutonium GZP 15 

Kelvin


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Looks like you have access to passive radiators with GZ too:
> Plutonium GZP 15
> 
> Kelvin


We don't deal with GZ, so I'd forgotten they did them-will have a word with him


----------



## tasos 131 (Mar 21, 2011)

you need 2.82cf and the port is 1xØ 6.3'' and 10'' long for one sub....this is the box i will made in a few days and i play it with one gzpa 1.6000d at 2ohm....

p.s I am sorry about my English
Tasos


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Merci pour la suggestion, mais mon client a besoin d'une plus faible Fb et la vérification de votre conception, il serait très hauts niveaux de bruit d'évent évidente du monde 300Wrms et la mise ne vous rencontrez ce?

Désolé pour mon français, 20 ans depuis que j'ai étudiés, il et un peu de Google translate-ce qui est probablement aussi mauvais que mon français!

Greg


----------



## tasos 131 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello Greg....... from my mistake i wrote France but i am from Greece....I am sorry..nice french language but i dont understand word....only with the help of google translation...
if i understand correct you have a noise from the port ?? try to do it bigger then to stop the noise...

Tasos


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

lol-how's your German or Italian? Perhaps a bit of Latin?

Ok, what I said was:

Thanks for the input, I've modeled the spec you gave me and it tunes too high for my customer and, according to BBpro, would start producing lots of port noise on as little as 300wrms. Do you have port noise? If so when does it become evident?

σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## tasos 131 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello Greg...yes this box tuning is about 45hz....you want to tuning the box down of 37 hz ?? no i have not port noise with this box....


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

You really get no port noise?

I might try some designs with smaller diameter ports then


----------



## tasos 131 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello Greg how are you ?? maybe trying a 57ltr box and the port 1 x Ø 16 cm with 30cm long...
Tasos


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Tasos,

Thanks for the info, customer has had a rethink and will be going for something else instead.

How's your system?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> Does anyone have any more TS spec for these?
> Any info/help much appreciated


Dayton Audio DATS Dayton Audio Test System 390-806

from what ive read over the last 20 years, most drivers are up to 20% off published specks, measuring the actual driver and building the box for those results is best.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Customer was mail order so wouldn't have been an option-I have WT3 so would have offered the service if he came in store and wanted me to (would have to take the driver home to measure, not an option on this POS pc!)

I've used WT3 to measure the spec on speakers and some have been miles off, claiming 90dB + sens and getting 86dB-cheap ass'd crap! Better brands have been closer to spec but always deviated a little.


----------

